# Gcf Next bio stims--is there a better alternative



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

In addition to granular fert, I have used the next bio stim pack(rgs, air 8, microgreen, humic 12)the past 2 seasons and have been happy with them. Now that I am all out and ready to purchase them again, I was wondering if there is a more cost and result effective alternative.

Please share your thoughts and experiences

Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would be willing to bet that your lawn will look just as good without them as it does with them. Try not to use them this year and see if you can tell a difference or not and then use that money you saved for something else like upgrading some of your equipment for the lawn?


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

Kelp4Less has a new line called "EffortLush" which are essentially enhanced clones of N-Ext, but in a soluble powder form. You can use coupon code lawnphix for 15% off or lawnphix25 for 25% off their Green Lawn & Turf which is basically Extreme Blend with molasses powder and iron.

They frequently have 2-for-1 Tuesday sales, and Wholesale Pricing weekends. You can double down on the savings with the coupon codes.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I'd do a year without it like @Mightyquinn suggested or get a bulk supply of humic, fulvic, and kelp which is essentially what 3 of the 4 you're using now are made of. Microgreen is essentially micros with iron which you can from Main Event, FEAture, or diy FAS.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks for the Input guys


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Whatever direction you go, I suggest doing experiments to check the effectiveness. Treatments are on the left, controls on the right.

Early spring RGS + Air-8 experiment, photos taken about a month apart, no obvious effect:


Early spring GreenePunch Experiment, effect of treatment clearly visible:


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> Whatever direction you go, I suggest doing experiments to check the effectiveness. Treatments are on the left, controls on the right.
> 
> Early spring RGS + Air-8 experiment, photos taken about a month apart, no obvious effect:
> 
> ...


Love the comparison.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

Check this out….

Based off recipes from this site - look up best lawn soil conditioner (BLSC) and kelp help (KH).

https://aroundtheyard.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=154:soil-conditioner-and-kelp-help-plus-humates&catid=9&Itemid=117

Thread about KH and soil conditioner since info is a little out of date.

https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=22872&sid=956c8dc3b649732060e40f0694ddffd2



craigdt said:


> In my opinion, its cheaper to mix up your own brew and you will get a massive quantity of gallons out of it.
> Also don't have to drop $105 on 5 gallons just to try it out.
> You can also add/remove ingredients as you see fit, and adjust application rates/frequency if you want.
> These ingredients are pretty tame and I don't think there is just one "right" recipe.
> ...


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Have you personally used this mix and how were your results? What were the cost savings?


----------



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

"The sodium laureth sulfate powder kinda gums up into chunks, but shake/stir/mush and use hot water."

Does this mean it shouldn't be applied from a tank sprayer?

I definitely noticed results with Air8 and RGS, not so much with DThatch. Of course I was starting with horrible soil which made the impact more noticeable. I wouldn't mind finding a less expensive alternative to those products though.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

csl23 said:


> Have you personally used this mix and how were your results? What were the cost savings?


I have not used it, yet. I have all the items purchased to make my own mix though.

1 lb yucca powder - $20
5lb Humic acid powder - $30
5 lbs SLS powder - $40
1 lb kelp - $20
1 gallon molasses - $20

For about the cost of a bio stem pack I have materials to last me for years.

Figured I'd try this route. These are the same basic ingredients used in air 8 and RGS. Main difference is I have to mix myself/ add the green water. Willing to try this out as a low cost experiment.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

DFW St Aug said:


> "The sodium laureth sulfate powder kinda gums up into chunks, but shake/stir/mush and use hot water."
> 
> Does this mean it shouldn't be applied from a tank sprayer?
> 
> I definitely noticed results with Air8 and RGS, not so much with DThatch. Of course I was starting with horrible soil which made the impact more noticeable. I wouldn't mind finding a less expensive alternative to those products though.


No you can spray from tank sprayer.

Just than you'll want to mix day before you use it. Also may want to strain as add to your tank sprayer.


----------

